# Bit of a problem



## GILLY123 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey everyone, got a bit of a problem and would like some advice.

I am into my 8th week of a 12 weeks test e cycle, i was on oxymetholone 50s for the first 4-5 weeks and gaines about 16lbs, now i have came off oxymetholone and am just on test e and havnt noticed any gains in muscle, however my strength is going up every week and i have not lost any weight, i have bumped my calories upto around 4500 - 5000 and gained half a pound in a week, but to be honest i think that half a pound was just the amount of food inside of me.

Have i hit a plateau ? & if so what would be a good way to get over it ?

Any help would be much appreciated!

Cheers

Current stats

Height 6ft

weight 207lbs


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd throw Vitamin B6 in there to make sure all that protein is being metabolised correctly.

Also some fibre as well, you need to make sure the food your eating is being used properly by the body. If your already doing these things, then you need to top up the calories a little!


----------



## GILLY123 (Jul 11, 2009)

S¬A¬L said:


> I'd throw Vitamin B6 in there to make sure all that protein is being metabolised correctly.
> 
> Also some fibre as well, you need to make sure the food your eating is being used properly by the body. If your already doing these things, then you need to top up the calories a little!


Cheers for ur reply mate!

Im already having vitamin b6 and eatin quite a lot of fibre, so i think ill have more vitamin b6 more fiber and top up the cals, hopefully it works!

Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Thought about getting the old digestive system checked over. Not sure how it's done but you could go and get you poo tested ect. There's quite a few digestive problems people have without knowing about it!

Just a thought!

Then again you are a 6 footer so maybe try 5,500 cals and some hardcore heavy supps.

I'm a hardgainer myself and in the last year have eaten 5,000 - 6,000 cals a day, it's bloody painful and stretches the old belly out. But it's what we want isn't it GROWTH!


----------



## GILLY123 (Jul 11, 2009)

S¬A¬L said:


> Thought about getting the old digestive system checked over. Not sure how it's done but you could go and get you poo tested ect. There's quite a few digestive problems people have without knowing about it!
> 
> Just a thought!
> 
> ...


Al keep that digestive system check in mind, yeah its horrible having to eat a stupid amount of calories makes me feel & look bloated & that makes me think im getting fat!

Has to be done though if ya wanna get massive!


----------

